# Pee and Poo protesting



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby (13 months old) is driving me nuts lately. She used to go pee/poo on command which was really useful if I was getting ready to head out of the house and wanted her to go to the bathroom beforehand. It also comes in handy at bed time. 

Anyway, lately she will NOT go when I tell her to. Instead she just chases bugs or sniffs around.
She goes hours and hours between going. For example, last night we couldn't get her to go before bed. We tried 3 separate times over an hour and finally gave up. She woke us up at 4 a.m. frantically needing to pee. Typically she sleeps through the night because we could always get her to go right before bed.
She wouldn't go this morning after breakfast or lunch. I finally just now got her to pee (it's after 3 p.m.) so that's almost 12 hours since her last pee. She still hasn't pooped today! 

This has been going on for almost 2 weeks now. When she finally does go, she frantically asks to go out and RUNS to the grass.

Has anyone experienced anything like this? She is eating and drinking normally and otherwise is acting normal.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome to the world of a V teenager! Stubborn and pushing boundaries. We went through this with my Ruby. What I did was put her on a leash and if she didn't go potty then we went inside. That helped and still do it to this day if I know we are going out for a while and want to get a potty in.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

there must be something in the name!!! my Ruby went through a stage like that that too, I'm glad to say that she seemed to get back to normal after her second heat.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Our first year of having Ester was mostly like this! She has now settled down and does tend to pee and poop at the right times, (thankfully), but I do get a little obsessive about it if she refuses to poop last thing at night especially, as I know she could get me up in the middle of the night desperate to go. She also pooped more back then, so I changed her food, and now she only poops around 2-3 times a day. I mostly take her out on an extending lead and try to not let her get too distracted by insects and interesting things like shiny dewdrops on grass etc. ??? I lost enough sleep last year, more than I ever did after having my children! ;D ;D ;D Hopefully Ruby will settle back into her normal routine soon.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm so glad you all can relate! Also glad to hear it's most likely a phase.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

yeah, a phase for her. But beware the demon control struggle/unrealistic expectations! "Pooping on command?" Really?

Take her out at consistent times for your normal potty walk, and if she goes, great..lots of reinforcement, maybe a treat...even a roman candle!

If she doesnt go, take her in, dont get angry..she'll quickly refocus the next time shes out and go.


----------

